# Your Favourite Videos.



## Koray (Jan 3, 2010)

So, basically, post your favourite videos (funny, etc.)

The internet is full of them! 

[yt]gNqiSkd1M6k[/yt]

*For those who don't know how to post youtube videos.*

This is the basic youtube link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNqiSkd1M6k

all we need, is the last few letters,
eg, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*gNqiSkd1M6k*

Copy those few letters, and put them inside the Youtube code which is

*[yt] something [ /yt]* (withought any spaces)

and there you have it, a youtube video on a bulletin board


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

[yt]2T5_0AGdFic[/yt]

[yt]KmkVWuP_sO0[/yt]


----------



## Koray (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

OMG!!!!
OMFG, I laughed so hard on the Scary Mary video XXDDDDDDDD

[yt]HtGT7zIOQi8[/yt]
watch it until the end


----------



## Lobar (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

Let's play Tetris. 

[yt]jwC544Z37qo[/yt]


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

LOLOLOLOL

[yt]dfDEyLbUSxo[/yt]


----------



## Koray (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*



Lobar said:


> Let's play Tetris.



Holy shit, at first I thought it was on fast motion, but I noticed his right hand....
wtfff @ the end


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

KNOW YOUR MEME: KEYBORAD CAT FTW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-S0mFaPh-A


----------



## Koray (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

That cat's so cute :3

But those guys are INSANE!! FAIL+keyboard cats=LOLs XD


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

this is my faveret know your meme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYzv-AVi78E&feature=PlayList&p=F2knfYDGX_4


----------



## Koray (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

looks awesome! I didn't really know that it was called auto-tune though.

try posting videos with the youtube code next time! more appealing to the user!


----------



## Lobar (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*



Koray said:


> Holy shit, at first I thought it was on fast motion, but I noticed his right hand....
> wtfff @ the end



No, the video is not significantly altered in any way.  Starting at level 300, he is playing at 20G, or instant gravity, where pieces immediately drop to the bottom of the playfield in the same frame they spawn in.  Notice how at that point he starts trying to keep his structure in a pyramid formation, with its peak in the 5th column, to keep pieces from catching on holes as he's forced to drag them across the top of the structure before they lock in place.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

[yt]mfsztKXo0kk[/yt]


----------



## Koray (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

^^^LOL commercial!!!!!! XDDD

[yt]ju4B1pb57SI[/yt]


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

^^lol^^
Australian Speed Test (Telstra is a telecommunication company)[yt]ci2bFFGM8T8[/yt]


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

[yt]h-KJDA-GMkM[/yt]


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

[yt]nrqSCn0sBPw[/yt]


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

Peppy fails at giving advice.

[yt]3kpQmrAloD8[/yt]


----------



## Lobar (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The Video....game.*

More incredible Tetris skills...but this time something completely different.  Because once you've mastered the game as it is, the next step is to change how it's played...

[yt]NThKm7e-dxs[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jan 3, 2010)

[yt]tKB4h9gvmm0[/yt]


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 3, 2010)

[yt]Y0y8jkfXoX8[/yt]

I dare you to try and sing it without messing up. >:3


----------



## Attaman (Jan 3, 2010)

[yt]wkCVTNI4J_8[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Jan 3, 2010)

[yt]FyQi79aYfxU[/yt]


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 4, 2010)

[yt]j8fI924mbfU[/yt]


----------



## Koray (Jan 4, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> [Yakko's World]
> 
> I dare you to try and sing it without messing up. >:3


omg, I don't think I could EVER talk/sing that fast @_@


Attaman said:


> [Harry Potter]


"I think I want know what he is doing under there"
"I could'a sworn I heard a cheese cake in here"
"THAT'S A LIE!!! he was a pothead"
...
omg, every line is brilliant XD


Captain Spyro said:


> [Star Wars vs Star Trek]


lol, I've never watched Star Wars nor Star Trek, but that's hilarious XD



This was once LoTD, but I can't find it, so I'm posting:

[yt]9VDvgL58h_Y[/yt]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 4, 2010)

[yt]Dvopmcc86kU[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

Bad ideas with hot sauce: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XELPv2hzdE
Bill is a rapist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW8tE93Vx8Q

I have more, maybe later I'll share them.


----------



## Vivianite (Jan 4, 2010)

[yt]x8pDf372NH4[/yt]

i will never stop laughing on how much i failed here.  We won the versus match despite the fail.

i'm louis and zoey just saw the tank when it was too late.  then i proceed to spam GTFO.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 4, 2010)

[yt]964QHmjLqa0&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 7, 2010)

Kyon gets owned.

[yt]__ny7rTEoL0[/yt]


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't stop watching this. >_<

[yt]Jbq_1Wy70rE[/yt]


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 24, 2010)

[yt]a_saUN4j7Gw[/yt]


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 24, 2010)

[yt]VDdSLuj3CiI[/yt]


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's a real gem:
[yt]tRVqVwGWocM[/yt]




This other one is NSFW. Tim Farrell is pretty good, albeit quirky.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 25, 2010)

[yt]Ddn4MGaS3N4[/yt]
along with anything else this dude does.

ill add more some other time, im too lazy to search for them right now.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 25, 2010)

Serious kudos to the work on the CGI in this clip. Yes, it's fake as hell, but they did a nice job regardless.

[yt]oEVfREVGcaY[/yt]


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 25, 2010)

Just saw this and laughed my ass of. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67t5WcwJ4YU. Wouldn't let me embed .


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 30, 2010)

whitest kids u know is just win
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqTPrcb3nmc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhufrnT4818


----------



## vinylwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH7sEDnwfn0
Love these guys
*


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 15, 2010)

[yt]NBgMk4X9MzA[/yt]
Be warned, the video is not for epileptics. 

The video itself isn't anything amazing, but you usually don't find anything quite this good for a video game cover.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 15, 2010)

[yt]8VaI1v0CIlA[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKQ-48wSkLc

kinda makes me kick myself for stopping my piano lessons


----------

